# Our Equine Affaire Surprise!!!!



## Stef (Feb 8, 2011)

We went to the Equine Affaire last thursday. My Mom and myself saw a beautiful baby white frosted mini donkey jack for sale. Instant love




!!! Later that evening while we were seated in the stands waiting for the extreme Cowboy Race to start (you have to get there at least an hour before it starts in order to get a good seat) my Dad announced he forgot his glasses and had to go back to the car to get them. He was gone a long time but we didn’t think anything about it because we had friends there and figured he got talking. Later that evening back in our hotel room we found out what took him so long he went back to buy the baby donkey!!!





He was born December 1st. So he will not be coming home for a while.


----------



## Farina (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats to your new addition. You have got a great dad.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 8, 2011)

He's adorable,what a sweet suprise from your dad.


----------



## bpotze (Feb 8, 2011)

He is certainly a cutie...Congratulations....


----------



## leeapachemoon (Feb 8, 2011)

He is so cute! What a great gift.


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 9, 2011)

What a terrific gift! Does your dad want to adopt another "kid" LOL...

Very cute donkey. I hope you'll post growing pix!


----------



## Helicopter (Feb 10, 2011)

Aaawww . What a sweet, cute and adorable little man. What a wonderful dad you have. It 's going to be a long slow wait until he is weaned (the donkey not your dad). Does he live nearby, can you visit him?

Now don't be annoyed but may I ask how much he cost. Over here mini donkeys cost about $6000 and upwards which puts them out of my price range. I'd love to have a mini.


----------



## phoebeq (Feb 10, 2011)

Awwww! How adorable is he?!?! Congrats! He is a cutie for sure!


----------



## phoebeq (Feb 10, 2011)

Helicopter said:


> Now don't be annoyed but may I ask how much he cost. Over here mini donkeys cost about $6000 and upwards which puts them out of my price range. I'd love to have a mini.


Wow! That is expensive! You can get a non-registered one here for about 200-300 bucks. Registered...maybe more around 500 and up. But, I am sure they just aren't as common in Australia, so that probably has something to do with it


----------



## Stef (Feb 11, 2011)

Helicopter said:


> Aaawww . What a sweet, cute and adorable little man. What a wonderful dad you have. It 's going to be a long slow wait until he is weaned (the donkey not your dad). Does he live nearby, can you visit him?
> 
> Now don't be annoyed but may I ask how much he cost. Over here mini donkeys cost about $6000 and upwards which puts them out of my price range. I'd love to have a mini.



He lives about three hours away from our place. So not overly close.

I think my Dad said he was $900 but for equine affaire they had made the price lower so I believe he was $700. Not totally sure though.

Unregistered go for about $500 and up. Registered usaully start at about $1000 and go up from their in our area.


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 13, 2011)

Hes adorable Congratulations, cant wate to see him as he matures.

Dan.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Feb 24, 2011)

What a beautiful boy! There is nothing on earth cuter than a baby donkey!!! What a super Dad too!



:yeah:yeah


----------

